

How Urban Anonymity Disappears When All Data Is Tracked - RougeFemme
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/04/19/how-urban-anonymity-disappears-when-all-data-is-tracked/?_php=true&_type=blogs&hpw&rref=technology&_r=0

======
forgottenpass
_“We can have so much fun with this,” the co-founder of LocoMobi, Barney Pell,
who is also its chairman, said. “Imagine knowing that people who park here
also park there – you’ve found the nearby stores, their affinities. You could
advertise to them, offer personalized services, provide ‘passive loyalty’
points that welcome them back to an area.”_

Even if you're 100% ethically OK with this for a business to do, that's a
really fucked up definition of fun.

